# Finally going for the tattoo look



## Tames D (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I finally decided to commit to my first tattoo. I have a few designs I'm interested in but not sure which one I want to start with. I'd like to have multiple tattoo's by the end of the year if the first one works out good. 

What's been stopping me all these years is the fear of having a screwed up tattoo that I have to live with, or worse. So I'm looking for any advice on what to do and especially what NOT to do, how to identify a good and safe artist etc.This may have been covered in other threads but I couldn't find anything.

I know there are more than a few of you with body ink and I'd love to hear from you. The good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## wade (Mar 25, 2007)

When you find one that says "hey, that's me"! Then get it. If if doesn't then don't. Do not get one just to have one. DON"T!!!!!!!! You have to remember that tattoo's are like drugs, they are addictive. The more you get the more you want so be careful where you go with this. Uh, or so I have heard, my opinion only, of course.


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 25, 2007)

i definately agree with everything wade said.

 living in SoCal you must know plenty of people with tattoos, ask them where they got theirs done, and how they felt about the place, the artist, and the work. 
Heck i wouldnt think twice about asking a complete stranger i saw with a nice tattoo where they got it, and more often than not people will be glad to talk to you about their tattoos. its kinda a tattoo thing in my experience (your mileage may vary, so dont walk up to the guy with the prison tattoos while hes robbing a store and kicking a puppy :uhyeah: ) 

and to reiterate what wade said about "hey, thats me" if your not certain that you want a particular design on you forever (or until you got lotsa extra cash to either try a coverup, or to be a laser pin-cushion), just wait till you find somthing that is perfect., and most important that it is "you"!


----------



## Drac (Mar 25, 2007)

wade said:


> When you find one that says "hey, that's me"! Then get it. If if doesn't then don't. Do not get one just to have one. DON"T!!!!!!!! You have to remember that tattoo's are like drugs, they are addictive. The more you get the more you want so be careful where you go with this. Uh, or so I have heard, my opinion only, of course.


 
Wade speaks the truth..Get one that speaks to you..Whatever you get on ain't coming off..Check out the local tattoo shops and see their work and show them our ideas..Pick up a copy of *"Tattoo"* magazine and see if any of the your local shops and artists are mentioned...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 26, 2007)

Check out the shops, a few times.  Get a good feel for the persons style...not all people who do tattoos are really artists.

Check their health records. Avoid any shop that gives you -any- flak about seeing them.  Make sure they are recent.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Mar 26, 2007)

I too am planning on getting my first tattoo. My problem has always been wanting to get a piece done and I never have the money. Whenever I have the money, I then decide to spend it on other things. My wife tells me that I am just too cheap to actually get it done...unless I can get it for free.

Alot of my friends are inked and the ones who regret it are those who were following pop culture. It is not as if they regret that they are inked, they just regret WHAT they are inked with. They end up spending more money to have cover-ups done. 

So, I will reiterate what the esteemed gentleman before me said, opt for the one that screams "hey, that's me!!!" If you follow this sage advice, then you can never go wrong.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 26, 2007)

One comment from personal experience. DON'T get flash (the pre-drawn designs that most tattoo shops have on display). There's nothing to stop someone else walking in 5 minutes after you leave and getting the same design. Work with the artist you choose to come up with with a custom piece. You're going to have it for a while, might as well make it unique.
I got some flash work done back in my Marine days. It's since been covered by much better work.


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> I too am planning on getting my first tattoo. My problem has always been wanting to get a piece done and I never have the money. Whenever I have the money, I then decide to spend it on other things. My wife tells me that I am just too cheap to actually get it done...unless I can get it for free


 
You get what you pay for...




Kreth said:


> One comment from personal experience. DON'T get flash (the pre-drawn designs that most tattoo shops have on display). There's nothing to stop someone else walking in 5 minutes after you leave and getting the same design. Work with the artist you choose to come up with with a custom piece. You're going to have it for a while, might as well make it unique.


 
Well said Kreth..I have one flash piece.It was done when I believed ALL the BS about how painful tattoos were..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 26, 2007)

Couple of other points:

- Don't haggle/shop on price.  Sure the $80 guy is cheaper than the $120 guy...but is the $120 guy better all around?

- Think about it a bit.  Don't rush.  Most regrets come from 'it was a good idea at the moment'.  It took me 32 years for my first one, 3 more for my second one.

- Get references from other locals.

- Check the BBB and Health Department


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 26, 2007)

Kreth said:


> One comment from personal experience. DON'T get flash (the pre-drawn designs that most tattoo shops have on display). There's nothing to stop someone else walking in 5 minutes after you leave and getting the same design. Work with the artist you choose to come up with with a custom piece. You're going to have it for a while, might as well make it unique.
> I got some flash work done back in my Marine days. It's since been covered by much better work.


 

I absolutely agree, there's nothing more offputting to me that having a piece that someone else might have too.  Tattoos are personal and to make it personal, you have to be included in the design.   

My back piece is taken from a picture I love, my artist friend took out the bits I didn't want and she's going to work some more colour into it very soon, next week I think.   

One thing though, talk to some artists first and when you find the artist that makes you confident that they will do the style you want, then make sure they are licenced (if appropriate where you are) and have the necessary health checks up to date.   You can get all sorts of nasties from people who don't do it right.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 26, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Well I finally decided to commit to my first tattoo. I have a few designs I'm interested in but not sure which one I want to start with. I'd like to have multiple tattoo's by the end of the year if the first one works out good.
> 
> What's been stopping me all these years is the fear of having a screwed up tattoo that I have to live with, or worse. So I'm looking for any advice on what to do and especially what NOT to do, how to identify a good and safe artist etc.This may have been covered in other threads but I couldn't find anything.
> 
> I know there are more than a few of you with body ink and I'd love to hear from you. The good, the bad and the ugly.



Oh gosh. Where to start. First take your time and visit lots of shops. Don't go to shops who take walk-ins. Look for someone who will give you a free consultation to talk about your design and the way they work. They should have a portfolio to show you as well as be able to explain what makes a good tattoo vs. a bad tattoo. Line value is of the utmost importance if you don't want to end up with a blue blob in ten years. 

Also investigate health issues. Are the tattooist wearing gloves? Mask? Eye protection? Are a bunch of tattooist working together in the same space? Blood aerosols travel 12 feet. A tattoo consists of thousands of skin punctures. If people are getting tattooed within 12 feet of each other in an open space they are exchanging microscopic body fluids. What about health inspections? Are they willing to show you their scores?

As Kreth and Drac stated. You get what you pay for. DON'T get a piece of flash. Look for someone who does custom work. If they can freehand the design on you without stenciling, all the better, but I realize it's difficult to find an artist that works that way. 

You are wise to consider having a screwed up tattoo and taking your time to find the right tattooist. 

Good luck and keep up posted. :asian:


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 26, 2007)

Like Skip Cooper said:  Stay away from pop culture!  You never know what turn it will take.  I got Calvin from Calvin & Hobbes because I was a huge fan of the strip.  Couple of months later, Bill Watterson retired and every mouthbreather in the country slapped a unlicensed Calvin sticker on his pick'emup truck showing him peeing on everything from the Ford logo to "My Baby's Momma".  I am not making that last one up.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Mar 26, 2007)

I just got my first at 31 years old.  I love it!  I had the same fear, that it wouldn't be good enough and I would be disappointed when it was done.  Not the case at all.  It's beautiful and I can't remember anything more satisfying since I went through a sky diving craze ten years ago.  Get something you really want.  Find a good artist and listen to his advice.  Remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## Tarot (Mar 26, 2007)

I completely understand what you are experiencing.  I am jonsing to get my first tattoo.  I have the design already.  My husband is excellent at drawing and designing.  I explained to him what I wanted and he designed it for me.  It's perfect.

My problem now is finding a place.  I've searched local places online and viewed the galleries but nothing is standing out to me as great work.  Nothing that makes me want to take that next step of going to a shop and speaking with someone.  My design is perfect and I don't want someone to mess it up.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 26, 2007)

some times it is hard to find an artist you trust to do the first one.  A while back I decided to finally get a tattoo but after visiting most of the local parlor I decided that I will need to go out of my area to get the work done. I just did not trust the talent of those in my area


----------



## Kreth (Mar 26, 2007)

Another important point, QG: Ask the artist if he can show you the spore testing results for his autoclave. If he tries to tell you that he sterilizes his equipment with chemicals or by boiling, RUN!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 26, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> some times it is hard to find an artist you trust to do the first one.  A while back I decided to finally get a tattoo but after visiting most of the local parlor I decided that I will need to go out of my area to get the work done. I just did not trust the talent of those in my area



More great advice. Don't hesiate to travel to the right artist. Remember, this is gonna be permanent, you'll be glad you traveled if there are no qualified tattooists in your area.



			
				Kreth said:
			
		

> Another important point, QG: Ask the artist if he can show you the spore testing results for his autoclave. If he tries to tell you that he sterilizes his equipment with chemicals or by boiling, RUN!



Yep, definitely. Unless_ all_ the equipment used is disposable, be sure you have this information. And all bottles and should be covered in plastic. The tattoo machine should be covered in plastic and the pigments in a cabinet, or covered.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 26, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Another important point, QG: Ask the artist if he can show you the spore testing results for his autoclave. If he tries to tell you that he sterilizes his equipment with chemicals or by boiling, RUN!


 
Depends. If the artist uses something like Cidex, you're just fine in the sterility department. It will take skin off. It's a standard sterilization chemical used in the medical industry and a heck of a lot easier than maintaining and cleaning an autoclave. What worked for me was paying attention to how they handle the equipment, how often they change gloves, clean the tattooing area, etc. Attention to detail is all important.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 27, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Depends. If the artist uses something like Cidex, you're just fine in the sterility department. It will take skin off. It's a standard sterilization chemical used in the medical industry and a heck of a lot easier than maintaining and cleaning an autoclave.


Is this something that's easily available outside of the medical industry? Typically I've heard of scratchers trying to use stuff like Wavicide.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 27, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Is this something that's easily available outside of the medical industry? Typically I've heard of scratchers trying to use stuff like Wavicide.


 
That's a good question. We get if from our medical supplier. I would check medical supply houses that do retail. It's the only cleaning solution I've used where I had to wear gloves to protect myself.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2007)

Excellent advice and information from all of you, thank you. Now I feel I can focus on doing it right and feel more comfortable. Alot more and better information than I expected...


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> Wade speaks the truth..Get one that speaks to you..Whatever you get on ain't coming off..Check out the local tattoo shops and see their work and show them our ideas..Pick up a copy of *"Tattoo"* magazine and see if any of the your local shops and artists are mentioned...


Good idea. Will do.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Check out the shops, a few times. Get a good feel for the persons style...not all people who do tattoos are really artists.
> 
> Check their health records. Avoid any shop that gives you -any- flak about seeing them. Make sure they are recent.


Good advice.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2007)

Kreth said:


> One comment from personal experience. DON'T get flash (the pre-drawn designs that most tattoo shops have on display). There's nothing to stop someone else walking in 5 minutes after you leave and getting the same design. Work with the artist you choose to come up with with a custom piece. You're going to have it for a while, might as well make it unique.
> I got some flash work done back in my Marine days. It's since been covered by much better work.


Yeh, I agree. I'm working on a couple od design ideas that will be original.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Oh gosh. Where to start. First take your time and visit lots of shops. Don't go to shops who take walk-ins. Look for someone who will give you a free consultation to talk about your design and the way they work. They should have a portfolio to show you as well as be able to explain what makes a good tattoo vs. a bad tattoo. Line value is of the utmost importance if you don't want to end up with a blue blob in ten years.
> 
> Also investigate health issues. Are the tattooist wearing gloves? Mask? Eye protection? Are a bunch of tattooist working together in the same space? Blood aerosols travel 12 feet. A tattoo consists of thousands of skin punctures. If people are getting tattooed within 12 feet of each other in an open space they are exchanging microscopic body fluids. What about health inspections? Are they willing to show you their scores?
> 
> ...


How many tattoos do you have Pam?


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Like Skip Cooper said: Stay away from pop culture! You never know what turn it will take. I got Calvin from Calvin & Hobbes because I was a huge fan of the strip. Couple of months later, Bill Watterson retired and every mouthbreather in the country slapped a unlicensed Calvin sticker on his pick'emup truck showing him peeing on everything from the Ford logo to "My Baby's Momma". I am not making that last one up.


I guess I better re-think my Beavis and Butthead idea...


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Another important point, QG: Ask the artist if he can show you the spore testing results for his autoclave. If he tries to tell you that he sterilizes his equipment with chemicals or by boiling, RUN!


Great idea.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2007)

wade said:


> When you find one that says "hey, that's me"! Then get it. If if doesn't then don't. Do not get one just to have one. DON"T!!!!!!!! You have to remember that tattoo's are like drugs, they are addictive. The more you get the more you want so be careful where you go with this. Uh, or so I have heard, my opinion only, of course.


Your into tattoos Wade?


----------



## Drac (Mar 27, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Depends. If the artist uses something like Cidex, you're just fine in the sterility department. It will take skin off. It's a standard sterilization chemical used in the medical industry and a heck of a lot easier than maintaining and cleaning an autoclave. What worked for me was paying attention to how they handle the equipment, how often they change gloves, clean the tattooing area, etc. Attention to detail is all important.


 
The artist in Jersey inspected the needles for imperfections before he started..His studio was as clean as my Doctors office if not cleaner...


----------



## wade (Mar 28, 2007)

Qui-gon, I have a dragon, a set of jump wings with a Happy Spider at the bottom, and the words "Airborne" "Ranger" and "Special Forces" on my left "the army" arm. Oh, and a dragon on my fore arm. On my right "USMC" arm I have a skull and cross bones and the words Marine Recon and Viet Nam on my fore arm and the Bulldog and USMC on my upper arm, so........maybe? I'm still thinking about it. I spent 3 years in the Corps and 7 years army SFG. Now I am thinking of branching out into other kinds of tattoos but there are just so many nice ones it is hard to choose. Fortunately I'm a biker and the tattoos tend to blend in with all the leather I wear most of the time.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 28, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Excellent advice and information from all of you, thank you. Now I feel I can focus on doing it right and feel more comfortable. Alot more and better information than I expected...



Make sure you pay attention to the cleanliness of the whole place. You're much more likely to get a staph infection from the table you're laying on, or the chair you're sitting in than from aseptic technique.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 28, 2007)

Drac said:


> The artist in Jersey inspected the needles for imperfections before he started..His studio was as clean as my Doctors office if not cleaner...



Exactly what you want! Were you happy with the results?


----------



## Drac (Mar 28, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Exactly what you want! Were you happy with the results?


 
Beyond happy!!! This guy was GREAT..I took a picture out of an old magazine, black and white no less..He gave it a look and only asked where I wanted it ..3 hrs later I was done..


----------



## Tames D (Mar 28, 2007)

Drac said:


> Beyond happy!!! This guy was GREAT..I took a picture out of an old magazine, black and white no less..He gave it a look and only asked where I wanted it ..3 hrs later I was done..


How many tats do you have Drac?


----------



## MSTCNC (Mar 28, 2007)

wade said:


> Fortunately I'm a biker and the tattoos tend to blend in with all the leather I wear most of the time.


 :ultracool

That's my Quote of the day, Wade! Thank you, sir!

Ooh! Rah! 

11Bravo in what seems like another lifetime...

My one and only bit of ink at this point is a Yin Yang made up of an eagle and the American flag. Above it is written "NYPD * FDNY" and below is "11-Sept-01"... I plan to expand this tat with a tribute to the PAPD Officers and K-9 that also perished. I'll have to try and get a self-picture of it (as it is now) at some point...

Several other ideas in the works... but the next is going to be kenpo related...

More later...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## wade (Mar 29, 2007)

11 Bush eh? Who with and when?


----------



## Drac (Mar 29, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> How many tats do you have Drac?


 
One half sleeve( custom job) and one med size flash that I found..I want MORE but there always seems to be something else that needs immediate attention...


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 29, 2007)

This may not be the right thread for this comment, but ... 

Did you see the United States Marine Corps was soon to issue guidelines about 'large tattoos on the forearms and legs'. Apparently, the USMC doesn't want obtrusive tattoos in these locations because they conflict with the clean 'spit and polish' image.


----------



## Drac (Mar 29, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> This may not be the right thread for this comment, but ...
> 
> Did you see the United States Marine Corps was soon to issue guidelines about 'large tattoos on the forearms and legs'. Apparently, the USMC doesn't want obtrusive tattoos in these locations because they conflict with the clean 'spit and polish' image.


 
Really???? Every "jarhead" I've ever met had Globe and Anchor tattooed on their bicep or forearm...


----------



## MSTCNC (Mar 29, 2007)

wade said:


> 11 Bush eh? Who with and when?



Nothing to write home about. All Stateside... no good details or TDY's... just being a "peacetime" Grunt. This was post-Grenada era... 

I went in 01-March 84 (17) at MEPS Philly... booted at Benning that summer... spent a year drilling and getting MOS qualified while Permanent Party at a USAR base in Philly... was at Aberdeen Proving Grounds briefly, then I took some of Reagan's "early out" money in 87... after getting stuck as Armorer for a permanent party post at yet another reserve unit (i.e. I cleaned "Jammin' Jennies" all day long... because the Weekenders didn't know how to do a proper breakdown and cleaning)...

But, some good times to be remembered. Funny how I got calls about the first Gulf War... but not this one. I guess all my old buddies have rotated out, or otherwise moved on...

My one neice recently married a nice guy who'd just made E-5 in the Rangers... he's "over in the sandbox playing" right now. When he gets home, we plan on getting together to work some hand-to-hand material, etc...

By the way... I've seen some VERY COOL military tatoos! Wish I could find my old box of pictures from back then... I'm sure I have some kodaks of some of them...

Their's just something about comitting ink to flesh that makes one REALLY puse to think about it... meditate almost...

More later...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew

P.S. I should've re-upped USMC back in '91 when an old buddy from High School showed up on my doorstep as a Marine Receruiter! Plus, he was ranked high up in the Corps boxing program! Ah! Hindsight! :ultracool


----------



## Tames D (Mar 29, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> This may not be the right thread for this comment, but ...
> 
> Did you see the United States Marine Corps was soon to issue guidelines about 'large tattoos on the forearms and legs'. Apparently, the USMC doesn't want obtrusive tattoos in these locations because they conflict with the clean 'spit and polish' image.


Yeah, I saw that too. Might be more than a few not re-enlisting for that reason. You think the Military would do whatever it takes to keep their people in the Corp, not drive them out.


----------

